# repeatedly plugged sewer



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Customer has 2 restrooms with a total of 4 toilets and 2 urinals. 120' run of 4" pvc under slab to septic tank. Camera shows no breaks or other problems. Customer had me replace toilets with new 1.28 toilets just before the problem started. Is this a case of not enough flow like I think it is or am I missing something? Any suggestions on how to increase flow without changing out the toilets again?


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

first i,d flush a load of toilet paper down toilet the go wait by tank and watch it flow out, do that on all toilets, if if dnt come out the give one more flush, if it dont come out then send camera up to see where its stopped, if pipe seems ok then i,d somehow increase flow,


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

also what is 1.28 toilets? never heard of that, must be an over seas thing, please dnt tell me that it means 1.28 litres because that would,nt work atal on a long run.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

countydrains said:


> also what is 1.28 toilets? never heard of that, must be an over seas thing, please dnt tell me that it means 1.28 litres because that would,nt work atal on a long run.


1.28 Gals. 
Some city inspectors in Los Angeles area ask for those in new construction.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

you're looking at 35-40 foot of carry.


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

You should try power flush toilet . I think if its commercial you have to have power flush toilet


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

It's a local vol. fire dept. I think I just need to get them more flow somehow.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> It's a local vol. fire dept. I think I just need to get them more flow somehow.


Hook a hose from the fire truck up to the wc, that should work. :laughing: 

The only way I could think of would be to change the wc out, alot of times when just the toilet is flushed and no other fixtures are used ex: sink, then the solids don't have enough water behind them to push em down the main drain. Especially with the low flow units.


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

30 or 40 feet on a gallon of water!! in britain our standard flush is 6 litres id worry if it had to go that far to the main sewer, but then depends if pipe is nice and clean with a nice fall, also size of pipe, but anyway like i said plenty of paper and a good flush, stand by septic tank and wait, if it dint come send cam up there and see what the score is, more flow i,d say:thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Does the tank only hold 1.28 gallons? If it holds a bit more, change the flapper to a korky or wolverine brass. Both flappers stay open until all water is emptied in the tank.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mansfield summit 3.... 3" flapper gives 1.6 gpf at a faster rate


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea they have three inch flappers and I was thinking of trying different flappers. Anyone know of one that can get me more than 1.6?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Yea they have three inch flappers and I was thinking of trying different flappers. Anyone know of one that can get me more than 1.6?


I know korky makes 3" flappers but I don't believe they make any that let more than 1.6 through.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

My supplier switched over to a Toto 1.28 gallon and it backed up the first day. I sent my snake down the line an cleared it at about 65' pulling nothing back. Next week same problem. Snaked the drain again with the same result. Two days later same problem. Switched back to a 1.6 gallon and it has been 7 months without a problem. I think there is just not enough water pushing the paper and sh*t down the line even if the line has good fall on it but even worse if it has a dip in it somewhere. 
It is going to be a big problem in January 2012 when I heard that our suppliers are going to be forced to sell them. I know that I won't be recommending or supplying a toilet after that. i can just see the problems coming down the pipeline and alot of recalls for stoppages.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Good deal, more sludge, more money.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Once I put a new toilet in and had hell with it !!! Finally found down in the trap a little titty about the size of a pencil eraser. It was a defect when the made it !! And was snagging the paper when flushed!!! Probably not your case but it's a variable I'd check !!!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i thought finding a titty would be a good thing i guess not in your case lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell it paid!!! All titties are good one way or the other !!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

which type of wax seals are those toilets set with ?

wax with non reducing plastic flange may increase performance


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> you're looking at 35-40 foot of carry.


If I remember correctly from my last conversation with a Kohler rep, 40' line carry is the standard toilets have to meet in the US. Personally when I think about the buoyancy that 1.6 gallons can provide in old 4" cast iron, concrete, and Orangeburg pipe it amazes me that any of them ever work. Can't wait for the new 1.28 laws to hit next year. Way to go Uncle Sam. :thumbup:

I wonder, who's the shmo that thought 40' should be the standard. I don't believe I have ever seen a toilet in Oklahoma within 40' of the city main. :laughing: Maybe I should buy a jetter.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> :laughing: Maybe I should buy a jetter.


I was just thinking the same thing...............:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if any of you have been in the trade long enough you will remember when the 3.5 gpf toilets were ditched and 1.6 gpf became the only legal toilet...

1.28 is the next step and it will become the new standard. At least this time we are better off with toilets that actually flush quite well compared to the 1.6 introduction fiasco...

Even a 3.5 toilet in most cases will not carry waste to the street in a single flush and there was always a reliance on other waste flows or successive flushes to finish the carry. However, with the lower line carry and lowering of other waste streams such as low flow lav faucets and showerheads the problem will become apparent in long runs at strip malls and older lines in poor condition where there is a lot of leakage...

As Mr. Biz said it's a good time to think about getting into the jetting biz...

There are going to be a lot of dry packed sewers coming to your service area...

It's a good time to gear up for sewer replacements as well...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

When the 1.6 law was passed, I worked for a shop that serviced a grocery story chain, we went statewide doing work for these stores. New stores were being built with 1.6 gpf and most of the old stores were getting them installed as if somebody thought that saving half the toilet water flushing was going to be the answer to all their plumbing problems. It wasn't. 

All I have to say is, bring it, that's why I am in business.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Could they flush it twice for the big loads?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Trying to educate the homeowner is difficult. Now try to educate the general public at a fundraiser. If it was a private house telling them to flush twice might be enough.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah 2 or 3 flushes will probly carry on out. Hard part is explaining why they need to do this with the new commode you just installed. I just blame it on Ol Uncle Sam.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> If I remember correctly from my last conversation with a Kohler rep, 40' line carry is the standard toilets have to meet in the US. Personally when I think about the buoyancy that 1.6 gallons can provide in old 4" cast iron, concrete, and Orangeburg pipe it amazes me that any of them ever work. Can't wait for the new 1.28 laws to hit next year. Way to go Uncle Sam. :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder, who's the shmo that thought 40' should be the standard. I don't believe I have ever seen a toilet in Oklahoma within 40' of the city main. :laughing: Maybe I should buy a jetter.


I've seen them. A 40' run to a 6" clay private main that runs across the street and down the road a quarter mile. Gotta love OK:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They were giving out ultra low flow toilets in Tucson for free. Or I should say my tax money was. We had a contract to install the crap for almost free. Of course they called us when it sucked. I told them flush it twice or run the tub if they are going to use the toilet.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> They were giving out ultra low flow toilets in Tucson for free. Or I should say my tax money was. We had a contract to install the crap for almost free. Of course they called us when it sucked. I told them flush it twice or run the tub if they are going to use the toilet.


The next city over (Population 65,000) offered free low flush toilets few years back.

They were the cheap Niagra/Glacier Bay with the rocking tray that dumps 1.6 into the flushway.The fill valves were blowing their backflow tops off.Replaced 2 of the same in the same bath 3 months apart.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> The next city over (Population 65,000) offered free low flush toilets few years back.
> 
> They were the cheap Niagra/Glacier Bay with the rocking tray that dumps 1.6 into the flushway.The fill valves were blowing their backflow tops off.Replaced 2 of the same in the same bath 3 months apart.


This is a "King Of The Hill Episode"! Flush With Power

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0620222/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> The next city over (Population 65,000) offered free low flush toilets few years back.
> 
> They were the cheap Niagra/Glacier Bay with the rocking tray that dumps 1.6 into the flushway.The fill valves were blowing their backflow tops off.Replaced 2 of the same in the same bath 3 months apart.


I'm not sure of the brand we used, but the first foray into it the were giving out dual flush toilets(Kohler I think) with some sort of air control, pull up for pee push down for poo. I think they were running 60% that needed replaced after 3 months.

Nothing like a bunch of rich greenies *****ing about the labor to replace a handle on a "free" toilet.


----------

